# Concept Art Books



## Fathom (20. Mai 2008)

hallo tutorials.de user,

würde gerne mal von euch wissen, ob Ihr schöne und gute Concept Art Bücher kennt.
Am liebsten so aus dem Comic oder Videospiel Bereich. Vielleicht kann amn ja mal eine Umfrage zu seinen Liblings Design Concept Art Bücher starten.
Ich zum Beispiel finde das Art Book zu Halo ganz schön gemacht, oder von Blacksad.
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Grüße,
Fathom


----------

